# Estação Hidrométrica de Monte da Vinha



## Agreste (5 Abr 2013 às 11:55)

Esclarecimento sobre o funcionamento da estação hidrométrica de monte da vinha.

Perguntei o seguinte na página do SNIRH:

Costumo consultar os vossos dados online do sistema de alerta sobre os caudais dos rios e gostaria de vos perguntar se a estação de Monte da Vinha no rio Guadiana está a medir dados reais ou se há algum problema.

Fica a resposta que me deram...

Na sequência do e-mail, enviado a 3/04/2013, foi solicitado esclarecimento quanto ao funcionamento da estação hidrométrica de Monte da Vinha.

Conforme indicado no portal do SNIRH e referido no e-mail, a manutenção regular das estações de monitorização está suspensa desde 2008, tendo decorrido, posteriormente, duas manutenções extraordinárias. Neste contexto, na generalidade as estações da rede de monitorização de recursos hídricos geridas pelo SNIRH ou não regista dados ou os dados registados oferecem dúvidas. No entanto, algumas estações da rede são visitadas, ao longo do ano, pela pequena equipa de hidrometria do SNRIH. Nestas visitas são privilegiadas, entre outras, a visita a estações que controlam o cumprimento da Convenção Luso-Espanhola, como é o caso da estação de Monte da Vinha.

Os níveis registados na estação de Monte da Vinha, em princípio, não oferecem dúvidas. Por outro lado, como seguramente é do conhecimento, o caudal é estimado a partir dos níveis hidrométricos que são transformados em caudais por uma curva de vazão, que é válida dentro de uma gama de alturas hidrométricas. Para a estação de Monte da Vinha a curva de vazão mais recente é válida entre -0.204 m e 6.97 m, pelo que o máximo estimado será de 12107 m3/s. No entanto, relembra-se que este processo de cálculo não será válido caso exista influência do regolfo da albufeira de Alqueva, como é, possivelmente, o caso.

Face ao exposto, poderá existir imprecisão da estimativa indicada no e-mail, pois o caudal provavelmente registado será menor. Esta percepção é comprovada com o registo do caudal afluente horário máximo de 3179,84 m3/s (04/04/2013 07:00h).

Com os melhores cumprimentos,

Portanto os tais 8 mil e tal m3 cúbicos de caudal não terão sido caudal real mas sim efeito do regolfo do alqueva. Esta estação é afectada nas medições sempre que a albufeira esteja em nível máximo ou perto disso.


----------



## Agreste (5 Abr 2013 às 12:02)

Enfim, não posso deixar de surpreender com a dimensão de Alqueva. O regolfo em situações de cheia percorre todo o troço do rio e entra por Espanha a dentro desactivado a Estação do Monte da Vinha, a mais de 100km do paredão da barragem.


----------



## actioman (5 Abr 2013 às 12:03)

Já a gora e a propósito da estação, alguém sabe concretamente onde fica? Eu presumo que na Herdade Monte da vinha, na estrada entre Elvas e Juromenha, mas não tenho a certeza. Se assim for, infelizmente está em propriedade particular, não sendo por isso de acesso simples...

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Agreste (5 Abr 2013 às 12:07)

Não confirmo nem desminto actioman... mas a minha aposta é aqui:

http://maps.google.pt/maps?hl=pt-PT&ll=38.831568,-7.084605&spn=0.004639,0.009645&t=h&z=17


----------



## Agreste (5 Abr 2013 às 12:31)

Um trabalho que eles fizeram em 2004...

http://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=j...e04Kznua-ScSSukOWcVH3PA&bvm=bv.44770516,d.d2k


----------



## actioman (5 Abr 2013 às 12:57)

Pois... Se for ai então será perto da fronteira do Caia ou seja bem longe da localização que eu referi.Tenho de investigar melhor.

Obrigado!


----------



## David sf (6 Abr 2013 às 10:19)

Agreste disse:


> No entanto, relembra-se que este processo de cálculo não será válido caso exista influência do regolfo da albufeira de Alqueva, como é, possivelmente, o caso.



A barragem de Alqueva foi colocada em funcionamento há mais de 10 anos.
Mesmo considerando a extrema dificuldade do estabelecimento de uma curva de vazão que levasse em conta o regolfo criado pela albufeira (ainda por cima, certamente teriam de haver várias curvas, para diferentes níveis de água na mesma), a APA poderia ao menos ter um aviso na página do SNIRH a alertar para o eventual erro da curva de vazão.


----------

